# Which powder board? burton fish, jones hovercraft or flagship?



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

If you're wanting to throw a bunch of spins in powder, maybe something like the Salomon Sick Stick. 180s on a Hovercraft don't sound like much fun. I'm sure they're technically doable, but yeah, no thanks.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Hmmm... I wouldn't just say the Flag _works_ in pow, it's _great_ in pow! I had awesome steep n deep days with that deck in alpine terrain. Tho it's not the board for you if you wanna ride switch in pow a lot... it has quite a setback, big rockered nose and quite a short stiff tail. Hub rides it switch occasionally but more as "emergency" rather than joy. It really shines at steep n deep, the faster the better, but also if you're into carving and riding fast on groomers. Forward direction . Resort moguls will be pita and also for trees you'd rather go fore something else. 

BTW: You'll find vids n pics in my blog which show how "well" (great!) the board performs in pow; haven't been to Chamonix yet, it's high up on my list every year... but I assume the terrain looks similar to ours, so it would be suitable playground)

IDK... I've read ppl saying that the hovy is fun on groomers. I didn't have that experience. It feels out of place there. Coarse, boring. And also that one is even more unidirectional. You probably look at the wrong boards here.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Amplid Pillow Talk.


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

neni said:


> Hmmm... I wouldn't just say the Flag _works_ in pow, it's _great_ in pow! I had awesome steep n deep days with that deck in alpine terrain. Tho it's not the board for you if you wanna ride switch in pow a lot... it has quite a setback, big rockered nose and quite a short stiff tail. Hub rides it switch occasionally but more as "emergency" rather than joy. It really shines at steep n deep, the faster the better, but also if you're into carving and riding fast on groomers. Forward direction . Resort moguls will be pita and also for trees you'd rather go fore something else.


Based on my experience, I would second this assessment. 

Can't comment on the other boards


----------



## cedrick (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks for the comments. yeah, I like what Jeremy Jones does in general but I don't think I'll get one of its snowboard this time.
I'm looking at Bataleon now. The Jam or Omni.
Anyone has experience with those?


----------



## cedrick (Jul 22, 2015)

PS: the Salomon sick stick looks really awesome, but not available in sale right now. The discounts at the moment are also guiding my choice...


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

cedrick said:


> PS: the Salomon sick stick looks really awesome, but not available in sale right now. The discounts at the moment are also guiding my choice...


The Salomon powder snake is almost carbon copy of the sick stick with less tech and not bamboo. Lots of sales on this board.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I have a Powder Snake for sale.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/buy-sell-snowboard-equipment/176650-salomon-powder-snake-160-a.html


TT


----------

